# Ever see mine?



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

The Picture says it all :thumbup:


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

damn thats really nice, your lucky you get all the meditereanean climate, i hate you


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I think the stealth heads and corners would really set it off. oh and lose the wing. Very nice otherwise.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ill trade you dashes and steering columns!!!!!


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> ill trade you dashes and steering columns!!!!!



You got a deal!! :cheers: hehe!!

Now That lucino is the only B14 that exists in Malta! My only problem is that it has th GA15DE engine :woowoo: 
Wherever I go it always turns heads!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Get aftermarket headlights, shave the side moldings, and get darker tint. I bet you would turn more heads. Looks good though as it is.




Ever see _mine_?








:fluffpol:


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

Butt Hurt said:


> Get aftermarket headlights, shave the side moldings, and get darker tint. I bet you would turn more heads. Looks good though as it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! good pic!
I wish I can do tint but the police are always up my ass!
Once I had tint and it was light! They gave me so much tickets I had a month of money's eork paying tickets. They got so pesty that one time I was driving minding my own business and suddenly I found a police bike beside my car. As he was driving beside he told me "there is a road block, follow me".
I was like WTF!!??
and that was it I took off all my tint on the same day!

Another problem is I got a ticket just for having fog lights! Not for turning them on. Just for having them! Assholes!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ill give you a ga16de turbo manifold, downpipe, turbo, and my dash for your RHD conversion


----------

